# Best 2.1 Speakers Strictly < 5000 RS



## karthikus (Jan 15, 2011)

Hi guyz . Finally i have decided to sell my m5300 5.1 to get a quality 2.1 speakers. So please suggest me a good speakers,. I would be using it fo Games,Audio,Movies . Please Suggest me which speakers should i get !

I have googled and got some options..

Altec VS 4161
Logitech Z4
Edifier c3

I believe all within 5k. And us Logitech Z4 and Edifier C3 Still available in richtie street , chennai ?


Thanks !


----------



## alal (Jan 15, 2011)

i personally use F&d 2.1 channel stereo system with amplifier(amplifier included)
when i bought it was around 2.9 k ,maybe around 2.5k or less at this time ..u can see the thinkdigit magazine this month they have a advertisement and reliance digital ezone are some of the sealers .. its just awsome sound quality remote control and best of all .. good speakers they about 1 feet tall with 3 speakers on each with really cool 3d Surround..
its just my personal experience others like Logitech might be good but i just love F&D


----------



## vickybat (Jan 16, 2011)

Try finding the older altec lansing mx-5021


----------



## abirthedevil (Jan 16, 2011)

dont think mx5021 will come in 5k, that is if you manage to find it


----------



## karthikus (Jan 16, 2011)

Mx5021 is no available and its outta by budget in a LONG WAY ! So guyz give me some other suggestions. How about Altec 4621  or Logitech Z4


----------



## vickybat (Jan 16, 2011)

Yes , vs4621 is a good model. Should come within 3k. They sound really nice according to other members.


----------



## mayanksharma (Jan 16, 2011)

JBL Creatures II is available for 5K at Noida (Rhythm House)! Also heard about Corsair SP2500. However, they'll be ~ 10K!
Do consider the good ol' Philips MMS430 , if you can. 
Good Luck buddy.


----------



## rajan1311 (Jan 16, 2011)

vickybat said:


> Yes , vs4621 is a good model. Should come within 3k. They sound really nice according to *other members*.



you sure they just 3k? any1 here got them ?


----------



## vickybat (Jan 16, 2011)

^^Available at 2.9k in my hometown cuttack. Had enquired a month ago when i bought my logitech z313.


----------



## karthikus (Jan 17, 2011)

Is this a sweet deal?

Bass Subwoofer Speakers - Buy Altech Lansing deep bass Subwoofer Speakers Online at Cafegadgets

And in this price range i found Logitech Z523 as well .. 

And when i googled i read lots of negatives about vs4621. Is that true? Any one owns them?


----------



## coolest111 (Jan 18, 2011)

i personally like altec lansing....they r simply gr8..........


----------



## karthikus (Jan 20, 2011)

Altec Lansing Octane 7 2.1 Speaker - RS 3770
Logitech Speaker System Z523 - RS 5665
Altec Lansing expressionist PLUS 2.1 Speakers (FX3021) -RS 4440


Altec Lansing VS4121 2.1 Speaker System  - RS 3450

Edifier. I enquired in 2-3 shops @ Richtie street chennai. They dont seem to have them. 

So which among these is the best buy ? Urgent !! Please reply !


----------



## VarDOS (Jan 21, 2011)

Availibility of Edifier C3 is very rare and the shops having them quotes every heavy price. Some months ago Alfa @ Irla was selling C3 @ 5k was very good deal.

Anyways VS4121 will be good.


----------



## vickybat (Jan 21, 2011)

karthikus said:


> Altec Lansing Octane 7 2.1 Speaker - RS 3770
> Logitech Speaker System Z523 - RS 5665
> Altec Lansing expressionist PLUS 2.1 Speakers (FX3021) -RS 4440
> 
> ...




Imo, you should go for the logitech z523. Don't buy octane 7 as it just looks good. If on a budget, the altec lansing vs 4621 is a great choice.


----------



## somulesnar (Jan 23, 2011)

vickybat said:


> ^^Available at 2.9k in my hometown cuttack. Had enquired a month ago when i bought my logitech z313.



@vickybat

Yes buddy you are absolutely right. In cuttack it available in the exact budget u stated. A friend of mine stated that earlier.

@karthikus

i wud suggest u to get the Logitech z523 for 4k. u can perfectly analize by going through this link.

Logitech Z523 Reviews

Take ur decisions carefully..


----------



## karthikus (Jan 23, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestions guyz ! Finally i bought vs 4121


----------



## abhidev (Jan 31, 2011)

karthikus said:


> Thanks for the suggestions guyz ! Finally i bought vs 4121



How much did it cost?? hows the experience?


----------



## sarincv (Feb 15, 2011)

I was also searching for a 2.1 under 4000 and finally bought Edifier M3300. It's available in some ebay shops. Great sound. Especially the mid and high. Ideal for music listening in this price range.


----------

